# Francis Diet / Scott Francis Honest Review



## BH17 (Mar 28, 2020)

Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.

This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.

I have gone quite consistently for the last 3-4 years. I have had a coach in the past, Josh McHale who was fantastic - the platform he uses for clients is brilliant, his plans are completely tailored and he listened to everything I said at every check in. I never wanted to have a six pack I just wanted to be slim and Josh created me a plan that was flexible and let me enjoy going out etc but helped me stay in shape. Unfortunately a coach like this comes with a price and although he was worth every penny I just couldn't afford him so after a year I had to stop my coaching with Josh.

I carried on using his plans and diet plan for a long time after but then felt like I wanted to try something new. I couldn't afford to go back to Josh's coaching so through searching Instagram I came across Francis Diet. It was after Christmas and I felt horrendous in myself and his amazing transformations gripped me so I messaged him to query prices.

His prices were much more reasonable than Josh's and even had '50% off' offer - obviously I wasn't expecting the level of coaching I got from Josh as 8 weeks with Scott was the same as 1 month with Josh but of course, you get what you pay for. However I was assured all plans were tailored to you and judging from Scotts Instagram page he must be doing something right.

I signed up for 8 weeks, paid £110 and promptly sent my money. I was sent back a questionnaire (via whatsapp) which I completed. It stated my plan would be with me in 4-5 days. This is where the first problem occurred - I sent my questionnaire back on 6th Feb including my payment screenshot however I received my plan on the 17th Feb - over 10 days later.

I messaged Scott on the 14th Feb in the morning to say 'sorry to bother you, I was wondering when it would be ready' and he text back straight away to say 'yes ready now what's the best email' - I sent back my email&#8230; nothing. I waited as I know he is very busy and lots of clients but still nothing. The next day, 15th Feb I text again and said I hadn't had anything through and wanted to check if it had sent ok - this text was read and ignored. Then on the 17th Feb I text and said I'm concerned as I have sent my money and had no reply or plan; finally he responded to say it was ready. There was no apology, no explanation as to why this took so long or why he didn't follow his own 'rules' of 4-5 days that he preaches so much about. If I had been notified he was busy I would have happily waited but to be told yes its ready and then be ignored I found incredibly rude. Any way&#8230; my plan came through.

Firstly I knew instantly this was not personalised at all however he says the first few weeks are to see how you respond. Essentially you have to work out 7 days a week; circuit training and cardio. Don't get me wrong, the workouts were good, they were challenging and I was always worn out and tired but 7 days a week? I had fantastic results with Josh and worked out 4 days a week and for the half the time as Scott's workouts would take AND with half the cardio.

Food-wise the diet was good; but it is the same meals every day. Again, on my other plans I had different food for different days and this stopped boredom and the risk of coming off plan.

At week 2 my plan changed, I asked for different food and was sent a new food plan, again clearly not tailored. The workouts then became more intense - on my new plan I was asked to do 45 mins cardio every morning and an ab circuit every morning. Evenings would be weight / circuit training.

Now I wish I had the time to dedicate my mornings and evenings to the gym and working out. Don't get me wrong I dedicate my mornings, I happily get up at 5am and go to the gym, I understand these things take dedication and time and effort but twice a day, 7 days a week is far too much. I also wish my body could physically cope with this level of workouts. Doing an ab circuit every single day is ridiculous. I even text at one point to say my body was in bits, my muscles were so sore to the point my abs would be spasming when I was sat down doing nothing but I was told to push through the pain.

I hate HATE when coaches and trainers say 'all it takes is 1 hour a day' - it does not. Unless you live in a gym it takes much longer, you prep your gym bag, your work clothes, you drive to the gym, you drive home etc all the little tasks it takes to get you to the gym take time and yes if I wanted to have minimal to zero social life then Scott's plans would be perfect but I wanted a sustainable and enjoyable plan; I was prepared to have a longer 'journey' and keep paying for coaching or keep buying 8 week plans if it meant I had a balance. I wasn't bothered about a quick fix so hammering my body and cardio wasn't enjoyable for me.

Anyway, we are now at check in number 4 and I did my best on my plans and saw a good difference in body.

So, I did my check in first thing this morning. I noted my weight etc and I had gained 2 pounds but I had lost 2 inches off my stomach and 1 off my waist. I also stated I had had a 'cheat meal' that week which was a home made chicken curry. Now - as we are currently in the Coronavirus pandemic all the gyms are closed so my workouts were home workouts only and it was time of the month for me also so the fact I had gained 2 pounds didn't really bother me. I was really pleased with my waist and stomach measurements too but the reply I got back from Scott was this; _'Ok due to the cheat meal we will have to cease the plan as it says in the funds email no off plan eating as it invalidates my work, ruins my plans and is the opposite to the goal. You will receive a refund for the weeks due first thing Monday. Your start date was 15th Feb 6 weeks gone. Please include bank details below'._

As you can imagine I was extremely shocked. I replied back asking if he was being serious because how can he promote himself as being such a supportive man who is there for all his clients, listens etc when he drops people due to one chicken curry - which may I add I weighed out each element to ensure I didn't go overboard. I said to him its not as if I had a KFC family bucket but he was adamant that 'it is not allowed at all, its in the rules, I don't remotely coach anyone who goes off plan'.

The conversation between myself and Scott proceeded to become quite heated as I was honestly beyond baffled. With previous plans I would note any off plan meals and we would adjust the new week to accommodate these. I was happy with this, yes I wont become shredded to an inch of my life but I do not care, I had a balance and I maintained a figure I was happy with but with Scott.. well, one meal that had possibly 100 calories more than planned and I was dropped.

To avoid the argument going on and on I quickly corrected him of my correct start date due to him taking so long to send my plan and explained I would be writing an online review and would wait for my refund. I will be surprised if I get my refund but I will be alerting my bank to claw the money back.

My conversation ended with Scott when I said I might just post his 'personalised plans' online for others to see to which he replied to say this was blackmail and he would take legal proceedings against me (this still makes me laugh whilst I write it).

I have summarised below but what this experience has taught me is you get what you pay for, as is with everything in life. If you pay for a cheap coach you get a ridiculously hard plan that you can do but lets be honest is not practical for the average joe. You do not get anything personalised that works for you and your life. One these plans you work yourself to the bone, 7 days a week two or three times a day and yes you see results, who wouldn't working out that much but for most people this is not practical.

In summary some take away points for anyone considering Scott Francis and also for Scott if your reading this&#8230;

1. The plans are not tailored in any way shape or form. I saw him re-post Instagram stories of people eating the same food I was eating, doing the same workouts I was doing. For example, one of my cardio workouts included 10 mins rower, 19 mins treadmill, 20 mins stepper, 20 mins bike - very specific times and I saw several other clients posting this exact session on their story.

2. Scott gets amazing results yes, you cannot take that away from him but that's because you are expected to workout twice or three times a day, zero meals off plan (not even a homemade, portion controlled, chicken curry god dam it), and commit everything to his plans. For your average young person who just wants to lose a little weight and enjoy life most cannot physically do his plans. I don't care what anyone says working out every day for 7 days is hard and I have been going to the gym for 4 years now, I cant even imagine how hard these plans would be for a total beginner.

3. Unless your Instagram worthy he will not bother with you - don't expect the supportive texts he posts on his story; when I said I was struggling I got a very short text back saying push through. He is very selective in who he chooses to actually bother with and if you are not a dramatic enough transformation your useless. Don't expect to be listened to - I wrote in depth check ins and he didn't even read half of the information in them. He just sends you the next copy and pasted work out plan.

4. Scott, as I stated in my questionnaire I am a lawyer so firstly I would like you to know that your 'welcome emails' are not legally binding contracts as you like to state they are. If they were drafter by lawyer you should get a full refund because not only are they illiterate and so terribly written there is nothing within your contract that can even be considered legally binding in any way shape or form.

5. Now, as you accused me of blackmail I just wanted to clarify what that means _- '__the action, treated as a criminal offence, of demanding payment or another benefit from someone in return for not revealing compromising or damaging information about them.'_ - I hope you can now understand that nowhere in my text messages did I once demand any form of benefit from you once you cancelled my plan, I stated 'I might' release your plans online, I did not ask for anything in return. You have provided no copyright agreement for me to sign or acknowledge, therefor as I have paid for this service I own the information I have received and I am free to do what I wish with this information. If you want to pretend you have any legal background at least get your basics right.

We will see if I get my refund but in essence I hope this helps someone who is considering Scott Francis for a diet plan. As I have said, he gets some fantastic results and the pictures speak for themselves but when you see what you have to do to get those results consider if you can commit in the way you are expected to or if you would prefer a coach who actually listens, provides tailored plans like they say they do and provides you with some gym/life balance and freedom.

I have evidence of all of the above if anyone would like to see just drop me a message and I will happily provide you with it. Also, Scott if you need someone to write you a legally binding contractual document or copyright agreement then let me know, my prices are reasonable


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have allowed this comment to be posted by approving it, I have done this because everything this member says in this email is 100% correct........No one in their right mind would ever consider working with Scott.

I also agree with what the member has said about Josh Mchale who is a great coach.....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I can't believe he is still around and earning money from personal training


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jake87 said:


> I can't believe he is still around and earning money from personal training


 he is and has not changed how he does things since he was caught copying diets and training from BB.com


----------



## BH17 (Mar 28, 2020)

thanks for approving - just needed to get something online any way i can to show how he works. He isnt on Facebook for me to review so felt this would be a good platform! I hope it helps people make a more informed decision!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> he is and has not changed how he does things since he was caught copying diets and training from BB.com


 Doesn't he own Tiny Toms gym anymore? And the Range Rover? 
And the.....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

TBF I've heard quite a few bad reports about this guy.

But basically what you're saying is he terminated your training program early but has agreed to refund the weeks you have not yet done.(?)

I have no idea what diet/training program he had you doing but perhaps he is confident that its impossible for someone at your stage strictly following his plan to gain 2lb in a week.

TBH it would be easier for any coach to just keep taking your money even if they think you're cheating the plan.

And if you found everything so bad about his methods, surely it's better for you too, to get a refund and find a coach you're better suited to. Providing the refund does materialise.

As I said, I have heard bad reports of this guy but this sounds a bit like sour grapes.

You've only decided to publicly criticise him after he's told you he doesn't want your business any more.

And I would take what other so called "coaches"say about this with a pinch of salt.

As obviously there is a bit of incentive for them to help disparage the competition.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Hard to believe anyone is fool enough to pay this idiot any money at all despite the long, vocal list of dissatisfied 'customers' he has fcuked over. :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Doesn't he own Tiny Toms gym anymore? And the Range Rover?
> And the.....


 HA HA yea and the big penthouse apartment in bristol lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> TBF I've heard quite a few bad reports about this guy.
> 
> But basically what you're saying is he terminated your training program early but has agreed to refund the weeks you have not yet done.(?)
> 
> ...


 Well, I guess I come into the "so-called coaches" group you speak of.......i have seen hundreds of client reviews like this even worse from females......


----------



## BH17 (Mar 28, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> TBF I've heard quite a few bad reports about this guy.
> 
> But basically what you're saying is he terminated your training program early but has agreed to refund the weeks you have not yet done.(?)
> 
> ...


 Completely see your point, i wouldn't say its sour grapes as i have said he does get some great results etc you cant take that away from him however my review was purely to highlight that he does not tailor plans like he says and also for the fact that he promotes himself as this coach who is supportive, will help any body etc be he isn't, he only helps the people who boost his Instagram following and have worthwhile photos to post. I wouldn't say i am criticizing him so much as im writing about my personal experience, if that had a been a positive experience i would have wrote still an honest review but of course it would have been different.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> TBF I've heard quite a few bad reports about this guy.
> 
> But basically what you're saying is he terminated your training program early but has agreed to refund the weeks you have not yet done.(?)
> 
> ...


 Was you on this forum when he regularly posted on here?
Funniest time was when he went on some CH4 programme as someone who wanted to lose muscle and be 'normal'. He was still taking lots of AAS at the time amongst whatever else, it was well documented.
Then there were many other forum users who had had dealings with him over his diet plans.

This is without mentioning the write up someone else did.

*https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/samrobertsrugby.com/2016/04/17/the-unbelievable-world-of-scott-francis/amp/*


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

He's still hanging off the coat tails of that TV program he was on a few years ago.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was you on this forum when he regularly posted on here?
> Funniest time was when he went on some CH4 programme as someone who wanted to lose muscle and be 'normal'. He was still taking lots of AAS at the time amongst whatever else, it was well documented.
> Then there were many other forum users who had had dealings with him over his diet plans.
> 
> ...


 Yeh I watched that program on channel 4. I've seen a fair bit about him in the past and I think the dude does have a lot of knowledge, but he did come across as being unreliable and a bit of a chancer.

But It does actually seem quite a principled thing to do to say to a client I'm not taking your money anymore as I don't think you're sticking to the program. More unscrupulous to keep taking the money and let the client fk around.

Yeh maybe the dude is still the same as he was. But I like to give people the benefit of the doubt and people do change(not saying he has). But the OP did say that a lot of his clients are getting great results.

Who knows. Just going on how this specific case sounds to me. Whether or not he actually refunds the money obviously makes a big difference.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jake87 said:


> He's still hanging off the coat tails of that TV program he was on a few years ago.


 Most folk ain't got a clue unfortunately


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> *Well, I guess I come into the "so-called coaches" group you speak of.*......i have seen hundreds of client reviews like this even worse from females...&#8230;


 Dunno mate. Are you a so called coach?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh I watched that program on channel 4. I've seen a fair bit about him in the past and I think the dude does have a lot of knowledge, but he did come across as being unreliable and a bit of a chancer.
> 
> But It does actually seem quite a principled thing to do to say to a client I'm not taking your money anymore as I don't think you're sticking to the program. More unscrupulous to keep taking the money and let the client fk around.
> 
> ...


 I agree besides giving chancers benefit of doubt. 
Genetics and stupidity will get you further in this game than knowledge unfortunately. Just look at those who keep searching for easier ways or simply have poor genetics, they ain't gonna rise to the top nor anywhere near. Yet someone with decent genetics and willing to do whatever it takes regardless of consequences will go far, they may not last long but they'll do well.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Dunno mate. Are you a so called coach?


 LOL.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I won't hold my breath on the refund


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I agree besides giving chancers benefit of doubt.
> Genetics and stupidity will get you further in this game than knowledge unfortunately. Just look at those who keep searching for easier ways or simply have poor genetics, they ain't gonna rise to the top nor anywhere near. Yet someone with decent genetics and willing to do whatever it takes regardless of consequences will go far, they may not last long but they'll do well.


 TBH it always baffles me why people "need" coaches to get in shape when there is such an abundance of training/nutrition information available for free on the internet on forums like this.

Fair enough for prepping for shows etc. But if the goal is just to gain muscle/stay in shape and they can't work it from the internet and need a coach, the chances are that those people lack the self discipline, initiative and determination that's needed to consistently stay in shape anyway.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jake87 said:


> I won't hold my breath on the refund


 We've read it all before. :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> TBH it always baffles me why people "need" coaches to get in shape when there is such an abundance of training/nutrition information available for free on the internet on forums like this.
> 
> Fair enough for prepping for shows etc. But if the goal is just to gain muscle/stay in shape and they can't work it from the internet and need a coach, the chances are that those people lack the self discipline, initiative and determination that's needed to consistently stay in shape anyway.


 I've seen many train since before I started and I've been at it for almost 30yrs(Fcuk knows where the time goes!!) and believe me, they barely change since they started. Their genetics just ain't the best. Perhaps they also don't wish to do any high end cycles just to look like they go to the gym. So maybe these folk try out a coach to see if they're doing something wrong. Some folk are successful in other areas of their lives and want the quickest and most efficient way to the end result. To them, time(research) is money so easier to pay to take out the guesswork.

That said, I've never used a coach, heck, I barely diet although I have done twice and the results came in quick but I felt like shite so I just eat what I want and be happy. I enjoy the training aspect by far.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've seen many train since before I started and I've been at it for almost 30yrs(Fcuk knows where the time goes!!) and believe me, they barely change since they started. Their genetics just ain't the best. Perhaps they also don't wish to do any high end cycles just to look like they go to the gym. So maybe these folk try out a coach to see if they're doing something wrong. Some folk are successful in other areas of their lives and want the quickest and most efficient way to the end result. To them, time(research) is money so easier to pay to take out the guesswork.
> That said, I've never used a coach, heck, I barely diet although I have done twice and the results came in quick but I felt like shite so I just eat what I want and be happy. I enjoy the training aspect by far.


 Yeh I'm not knocking anyone for using a coach and I understand the reasons (as you point out) why some people do. But IME the people I've ssen do best with this(long term) thing are those that are prepared to put the time in and figure things out for themselves. That way you really understand what and why you're doing things.

Getting a coach because you don't have time to do the research to me translates to "I don't want it enough". If you're determined enough and you want it enough, you'll find/make the time to do it. Not suggesting that those people lack initiative, determination or self discipline in other areas of their life. But with this training lark if you lack determination/effort with it you'll never succeed long term.

None of this is rocket science. You only have 5 muscle groups (arms, legs, shoulders, chest, back) . You want to lose fat, eat less. Do cardio. You want to lose fat at a faster rate eat even less/do more cardio. You want to gain muscle, eat more, lift up and put down heavy stuff.

OK I know that's greatly over simplifying it. But that is basically what it boils down. And more than enough information RE training/diet is probably available on this forum alone to get you into any shape your genetics will allow. You want to take it to the next level and are prepared to take the health risks, all the info on what to take/what doses etc is all here too.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see the bell end is still at it. There have been a few threads over the years that are exactly the same as this. Shame karma hasn't caught up with him yet.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh I'm not knocking anyone for using a coach and I understand the reasons (as you point out) why some people do. But IME the people I've ssen do best with this(long term) thing are those that are prepared to put the time in and figure things out for themselves. That way you really understand what and why you're doing things.
> 
> Getting a coach because you don't have time to do the research to me translates to "I don't want it enough". If you're determined enough and you want it enough, you'll find/make the time to do it. Not suggesting that those people lack initiative, determination or self discipline in other areas of their life. But with this training lark if you lack determination/effort with it you'll never succeed long term.
> 
> ...


 Yeah pretty much sums it up but if you read any of this forum you'll find a lot just play computer games, want to look like their selected character but reluctantly go to the gym to do the minimum but will jab as much as it takes to look like a pro. 
Granted there are some who know they need to put the work in but these are likely to have been good at other sports anyway.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hows his cancer charity going these days?

Didn't an ex girlfriend dish some dirt on him as well?

The OP should contact trading standards, if he's still living in the same area I'm sure they will already be aware of him


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> Dunno mate. Are you a so called coach?


 I don't know you tell me, i am a coach and I approved the post and commented on it first?

I personally know Scott and the BS he comes out with and the people he has ripped off, the story the OP has posted is not unusual for Scott, in fact, it is more commonplace than many think. i am still shocked that he is still getting away with it.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> I don't know you tell me, i am a coach and I approved the post and commented on it first?
> 
> I personally know Scott and the BS he comes out with and the people he has ripped off, the story the OP has posted is not unusual for Scott, in fact, it is more commonplace than many think. i am still shocked that he is still getting away with it.


 In your first post you said the OP's info was "100% correct". How do you know that?

Do you know the OP previously? Have you personally heard the other side of* this* story?

I've heard bad reports about this guy as a lot here have, but that doesn't automatically make him guilty of every accusation thrown at him thereafter.

Also I don't think the OP's account sounds totally consistent. Apparently she was doing cardio everyday + weight sessions whilst dieting. Yet she managed to put on 2lb in a week? Could she honestly say hand on heart that the cheat meal she admits to is the only deviation she made from the planned program that week?

As I can honestly say I've never gained weight in any single week where I've been dieting properly, where my heart was really in it. and that's without ever having any coach.

Anyway I hope @BH17 gets her refund(could possibly report back here) and manages to find a coach that more fits her expectations and lifestyle.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Hows his cancer charity going these days?


 I forgot about that.



MickeyE said:


> In your first post you said the OP's info was "100% correct". How do you know that?


 C'mon, there's no smoke without fire. Haha. 
Sadly, whatever DS was to post or say I'd not believe. 
I didn't realise OP was a woman, not that it matters.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Read in the past about Francis' lack of support, overall lack of professionalism and skullduggery.

I'm surprised he's still getting away with this.

@MickeyE Maybe the 2lb increase was due to OP being on her period. You wouldn't gain it unexpectedly (unless you have periods??) Comparing your weightgain/loss experience with a females is pointless as well. Females bodies are different to Men's.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I forgot about that.
> 
> C'mon, there's no smoke without fire. Haha.
> Sadly, whatever DS was to post or say I'd not believe.
> I didn't realise OP was a woman, not that it matters.


 I agree to a point that there's generally no smoke without fire. But you can't go around claiming what a random stranger says is "100% correct" just because it's consistent with other reports you've heard.

There's a big difference between saying you believe what a stranger is saying to claiming it's 100% correct.

My take from reading the OP. I believe DS was late in sending her the original plans. I believe the methods he employed did not suit her lifestyle or match her expectations. I doubt she stuck 100% to the program on the final week, bar one cheat meal.

The most important factor to me is whether or not he actually sends the refund.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> In your first post you said the OP's info was "100% correct". How do you know that?
> 
> Do you know the OP previously? Have you personally heard the other side of* this* story?


 i know that because i know Scott, plus it is the same story hundreds have said before it is highly unlikely all of them are wrong.....

The other side  , if the OP was here to just slate DS and give a false story why include that they cheated on the plan?

for anyone who has been around for more than a few years knows all about Scott and his tactics, he collected money for a cancer charity that he made up then pocketed all the donations, in my eyes if someone is going to do that then fukcing over someone for £110 is something he does without thinking.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> I agree to a point that there's generally no smoke without fire. But you can't go around claiming what a random stranger says is "100% correct" just because it's consistent with other reports you've heard.


 Yes you can.....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I agree to a point that there's generally no smoke without fire. But you can't go around claiming what a random stranger says is "100% correct" just because it's consistent with other reports you've heard.
> 
> There's a big difference between saying you believe what a stranger is saying to claiming it's 100% correct.
> 
> ...


 I do agree but it is rather nitpicking. Maybe I just dislike scheming bullshitting cu**s, I've met far too many, especially ones that enjoy some marching powder, dunno why but this makes the s**t flow like diarrhoea to the point these fcuks believe their own s**t. This isn't to say that DS uses it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> for anyone who has been around for more than a few years knows all about Scott and his tactics, he collected money for a cancer charity that he made up then pocketed all the donations, in my eyes if someone is going to do that then fukcing over someone for £110 is something he does without thinking.


 Moral compass is beyond knackered.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> Read in the past about Francis' lack of support, overall lack of professionalism and skullduggery.
> 
> I'm surprised he's still getting away with this.
> 
> @MickeyE Maybe the 2lb increase was due to OP being on her period. You wouldn't gain it unexpectedly (unless you have periods??) Comparing your weightgain/loss experience with a females is pointless as well. Females bodies are different to Men's.


 Yep agree. Everyone's body/metabolism etc is different (male or female). But from reading between the lines in the OP , if I had to put my life on it one or the other I would put my life on her breaking the program more than the admitted one cheat meal in the final week. Not categorically calling the OP a liar , that's just my take given what I've read.

Sounds like this guy's training methods are pretty much balls to the wall to get fast results. That sort of training is not suitable for everyone, depending on their job, lifestyle, goals and other variants.

But if the guy is messing people around for money(as I heard reports in the past) there's no excuses for that in my book.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Yes you can.....


 I should rephrase that. If you're capable of thinking critically and objectively, you can't.

It's like sitting on a jury and a defendant comes up accused of shoplifting , he already has a criminal record for shoplifting , so you automatically find him guilty without listening/hearing his side of the story.

I know juries are not given info on past criminal records so they're not unduly influenced. But you get the idea.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> It's like sitting on a jury and a defendant comes up accused of shoplifting , he already has a criminal record for shoplifting , so you automatically find him guilty without listening/hearing his side of the story.


 Some c**t with no teeth pleading not guilty ain't gonna work on me. :whistling:


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

This thread is irrelevant without pics OP...............


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't have a clue who this person is. What I don't understand is why someone who just wants to lose weight, needs a coach. How hard is it to weigh yourself, track what you eat for a bit, weigh again and adjust food intake?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MrBrightside said:


> I don't have a clue who this person is. What I don't understand is why someone who just wants to lose weight, needs a coach. How hard is it to weigh yourself, track what you eat for a bit, weigh again and adjust food intake?


 Judging by the amount of overweight people around I suspect it's nigh on impossible for many.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mingster said:


> Judging by the amount of overweight people around I suspect it's nigh on impossible for many.


 You're right. It's baffling.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> I don't have a clue who this person is. What I don't understand is why someone who just wants to lose weight, needs a coach. How hard is it to weigh yourself, track what you eat for a bit, weigh again and adjust food intake?


 Bodybuilding, it's an art. :thumb


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

MrBrightside said:


> I don't have a clue who this person is. What I don't understand is why someone who just wants to lose weight, needs a coach. How hard is it to weigh yourself, track what you eat for a bit, weigh again and adjust food intake?


 To be fair I can understand that - a lot of people lack self discipline and having someone who gives you encouragement, advice and keeps accountable can be very helpful.


----------



## Jay1991 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi

I don't know if anyone can shed some advice but my partner also bought a plan around the same time as the lady above, he told Scott about his lifestyle and he had a heart condition and Scott's plan was totally unreasonable. With 2 very young children, One being 4 months old a full time job and General life he was expecting him to work out for hours a day and My other half was struggling to fit this around everything. To a point where he fell asleep whilst feeding our son as he was so done over. With his heart condition he also gets tired and told him this. He also mentioned foods he really disliked but they seemed to still be in the plan, my partner ended up being told by his dr that the plan was far to intense for him and his condition and also a change of meds Luke messaged Scott to say could it be amended and he just couldn't follow the amount. He was also 'let go' and it's been 4 months since this and he's had no refund and when he's asked for one he's been ignored! I think it's disgusting that he's ripped someone off who generally thought he would improve with his help and instead has been left out of pocket and ignored


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Jay1991 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know if anyone can shed some advice but my partner also bought a plan around the same time as the lady above, he told Scott about his lifestyle and he had a heart condition and Scott's plan was totally unreasonable. With 2 very young children, One being 4 months old a full time job and General life he was expecting him to work out for hours a day and My other half was struggling to fit this around everything. To a point where he fell asleep whilst feeding our son as he was so done over. With his heart condition he also gets tired and told him this. He also mentioned foods he really disliked but they seemed to still be in the plan, my partner ended up being told by his dr that the plan was far to intense for him and his condition and also a change of meds Luke messaged Scott to say could it be amended and he just couldn't follow the amount. He was also 'let go' and it's been 4 months since this and he's had no refund and when he's asked for one he's been ignored! I think it's disgusting that he's ripped someone off who generally thought he would improve with his help and instead has been left out of pocket and ignored


 careful @MickeyE will be on your case.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Trevor McDonald said:


> careful @MickeyE will be on your case.


 :thumb


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Trevor McDonald said:


> careful @MickeyE will be on your case.


 Far be it from me to get in the way of a good bashfest!

Does seem a bit weird though how these people with zero post count are popping up to slate this guy, then other so called coaches are coming along to vouch 100% for what they're saying.

How can you vouch for someone with absolutely no post history unless you know them off the board(?). Anyways don't mind me, I'm just a bit of a cynic.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Far be it from me to get in the way of a good bashfest!
> 
> Does seem a bit weird though how these people with zero post count are popping up to slate this guy, then other so called coaches are coming along to vouch 100% for what they're saying.
> 
> How can you vouch for someone with absolutely no post history unless you know them off the board(?). * Anyways don't mind me, I'm just a bit of a cynic.*


 Bollocks


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

I've followed him on Instagram for a few days now since reading this thread. I like his no bullshit insta stories, I wish I had the "disposability" to speak to my clients like that. I guess he can do that as he has a continuous supply of new clients?

Some crazy transformations on there, anyone know what his methods are? How on earth does he get gen pop to to stick to such methods?!?

This was the biggest from a quick browse just now 4+ stone.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Far be it from me to get in the way of a good bashfest!
> 
> Does seem a bit weird though how these people with zero post count are popping up to slate this guy, then other so called coaches are coming along to vouch 100% for what they're saying.
> 
> How can you vouch for someone with absolutely no post history unless you know them off the board(?). Anyways don't mind me, I'm just a bit of a cynic.


 I ain't a coach but agree with what's being said.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I ain't a coach but agree with what's being said.


 We all have different thought processes I guess.

I personally would not vouch for anything someone I don't know, with zero post history says, regardless whether or not it fits with other stuff I've heard.

Confirming something you're not really certain of shows a lack of integrity in my book. (not accusing you of that btw)


----------



## LeanGain83 (Jan 9, 2021)

Just read through this and im staggered how trading standards and HMRC havent got to grips with him yet.

I was going to get a plan off him until I saw how he responded to someone on a feed that asked a question that he thought was negative about one of his lady friends. He is not a bright guy!

Threatened to put this guy on a bullying page on FB and (i quote) on his insta of 50k plus LOYAL followers haha! Just to top it off he said that he searched this fellas FB and stated he was only down the road and said either online or in real life that they would meet.

Sensational d**k head. You'd be daft to go with him.


----------



## j5261 (12 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.
> 
> This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.
> 
> ...


currently on the plan now, been on it two weeks. Its now tuesday and I haven't received my updated plan or excercise programme ( meant to be sunday).. messaged him and no response. I am so upset as i have paid this man £220 for what seems like NOTHING. honestly anyone reading this save your money and go with someone else. do your research. This man is literally knicking a living and instagram needs to do something about it. Its the same food and anyone on a diet knows you can't stick to the same foods. You get bored.. will keep you updated.


----------



## SamanthaJK (11 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.
> 
> This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I was wondering if you ever did get your money back from this monster?

My sister is in the exact same boat, and after reading what he has done to you, I'm under no illusion he's a regularly thieves from people who pay large amounts of money.
My sister paid £400. After week 2, he said the maths didn't work as even if she did zero exercise there should be more of a loss! The Monday after she checked in to receive nothing. The week after the same. He messaged her 5 days later after midnight, she replied instantly, he said why are you up at this time as being up late will mean you store fat!!

She's messaged him today, he ain't looked at it. She emailed for a refund and was told this won't happen and that he has a right to query her results. He then read her messages to screenshot what she put for check in, for them to email her again and say you said there was no negatives. She meant the food was ok but in hindsight should of said no messages being read and having £400 taken with no communication. Extremely frustrating!

Have you any advice I could tell her of?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Iamcryptogox (7 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.
> 
> This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.
> 
> ...


Hello! I have joined Scott in 2019 and achieved great results but I was literally lived on the gym. We had some chats and he even called me a friend but what I experienced next with him is very disappointing. I was recommending him to all my friends to be at the end ignored and just cheated. I am considering to report him to the police because we had a deal where I send him some product (after his surgery) and he will take me on the plan again. Until today from October 2021 I am keep waiting for the plan. I have sent the product promptly will be a year ago and have got neither money, nor plan.

I work with the clients and the way Scott’s treats his clients is unacceptable for me. His PA asked me to wait so I was waiting but more than 6 months?? And I am returning client. I am keep being ignored everywhere for no reason. This is not the way you treat supportive and paying clients. I am not located in UK but I will be there soon and I am thinking to go to police and report this action.


----------



## Iamcryptogox (7 mo ago)

MickeyE said:


> TBH it always baffles me why people "need" coaches to get in shape when there is such an abundance of training/nutrition information available for free on the internet on forums like this.
> 
> Fair enough for prepping for shows etc. But if the goal is just to gain muscle/stay in shape and they can't work it from the internet and need a coach, the chances are that those people lack the self discipline, initiative and determination that's needed to consistently stay in shape anyway.


Some people simply don’t have a time for deep research and creating meal plan and training plan for themselves. They don’t have experience and knowledge in this field and that’s why people like me paying for the coaching. To save the time for other stuff and avoid trials and errors. I hope you get it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Iamcryptogox said:


> I hope you get it.


Could you send me some of what you sent to Scott and MickeyE? 
Thanks.


----------



## Iamcryptogox (7 mo ago)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could you send me some of what you sent to Scott and MickeyE?
> Thanks.


Scott had arm injury and operation and I told him to use red light therapy and I sent him the device worth almost usd400. He paid me initially then I told him I will refund him money and send the red light therapy device for a plan and I did this. He received it. I got one time message that he is sending the plan over it is ready but have never received. Later his WhatsApp was used by his PA Bella I guess. I have the whole communication and messages, his proof of payment and my refund and his word he will send me a plan for the device. I got simply screwed by him and I thought we are friends.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Iamcryptogox said:


> Scott had arm injury and operation and I told him to use red light therapy and I sent him the device worth almost usd400. He paid me initially then I told him I will refund him money and send the red light therapy device for a plan and I did this. He received it. I got one time message that he is sending the plan over it is ready but have never received. Later his WhatsApp was used by his PA Bella I guess. I have the whole communication and messages, his proof of payment and my refund and his word he will send me a plan for the device. I got simply screwed by him and I thought we are friends.


If only you were on this forum back when he was.


----------



## rstiltskin (Jan 9, 2022)

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. 

Not the perfect analogy but all these lazy [email protected] that hire coaches just to get in shape, lose some fat and gain some muscle are never gonna sustain it anyway. May as well just cut out the expense and wasted energy and stay the fat [email protected] they were destined to be. 

There's tons of free info all over the internet/youtube etc. Nonsense about cutting out the "trial and error" process, is just that. 

You'll always be better at something if you learn and understand what and why you're doing it rather than just blindly following instructions.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LadBible - someone didn’t do their research/background checks. Wonder how many hits he got off the back of this…


----------



## breal (5 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.
> 
> This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.
> 
> ...



I wish I'd seen this review 12 weeks ago... still waiting on my plan i was told i'd get in 6 weeks. but he's posting of him being on holiday and rude comments on screenshots of people asking where their plan is... was looking forward to getting my plan now dreading it :-( 

wish you did just post his plans online haha


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

breal said:


> I wish I'd seen this review 12 weeks ago... still waiting on my plan i was told i'd get in 6 weeks. but he's posting of him being on holiday and rude comments on screenshots of people asking where their plan is... was looking forward to getting my plan now dreading it :-(
> 
> wish you did just post his plans online haha


I can’t believe this guy still get business


----------



## leahsearle032 (3 mo ago)

Absolute scam!! Do not buy into Instagram hype! Joined the vip programme, have had nothing but rude responses or being ignored! The food ‘plan’ is terrible but the exercise plan is even worse, neither are tailored, just generic info you can find online- and don’t ask any questions if you don’t understand it, you’ll either be ignored or get a rude response telling you to read the document you’ve already read. No ‘coaching’ whatsoever. Save your hard earned money and avoid at all costs


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

leahsearle032 said:


> Absolute scam!! Do not buy into Instagram hype! Joined the vip programme, have had nothing but rude responses or being ignored! The food ‘plan’ is terrible but the exercise plan is even worse, neither are tailored, just generic info you can find online- and don’t ask any questions if you don’t understand it, you’ll either be ignored or get a rude response telling you to read the document you’ve already read. No ‘coaching’ whatsoever. Save your hard earned money and avoid at all costs


Scott Francis has been a scamming cnut for over 10 years


----------



## sallerina4 (2 mo ago)

omg I wish I’d read these comments beforehand …I paid like a dick in 2019 had to wait til 2020 and then he fobbed me off says he was going to email the plan then he was going to WA it - I ended up with 5 copies of one type of breakfast 🙄 his style is emperors new clothes …he’s bag tempered acts prestige to make people believe he’s something …the actual wrong way of helping and supporting people who do actually need support! That’s why they look for a trainer and can’t do it themselves!!! I gave up but now wish I had pursued …surely something can be done if there’s enough of us? It’s too late I think for me now ….but to save future clients? Who either have to be grossly overweight or really pretty …I know 2 people on it currently but they look like dollies lol


----------



## jordancurtis220491 (2 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc. This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you. I have gone quite consistently for the last 3-4 years. I have had a coach in the past, Josh McHale who was fantastic - the platform he uses for clients is brilliant, his plans are completely tailored and he listened to everything I said at every check in. I never wanted to have a six pack I just wanted to be slim and Josh created me a plan that was flexible and let me enjoy going out etc but helped me stay in shape. Unfortunately a coach like this comes with a price and although he was worth every penny I just couldn't afford him so after a year I had to stop my coaching with Josh. I carried on using his plans and diet plan for a long time after but then felt like I wanted to try something new. I couldn't afford to go back to Josh's coaching so through searching Instagram I came across Francis Diet. It was after Christmas and I felt horrendous in myself and his amazing transformations gripped me so I messaged him to query prices. His prices were much more reasonable than Josh's and even had '50% off' offer - obviously I wasn't expecting the level of coaching I got from Josh as 8 weeks with Scott was the same as 1 month with Josh but of course, you get what you pay for. However I was assured all plans were tailored to you and judging from Scotts Instagram page he must be doing something right. I signed up for 8 weeks, paid £110 and promptly sent my money. I was sent back a questionnaire (via whatsapp) which I completed. It stated my plan would be with me in 4-5 days. This is where the first problem occurred - I sent my questionnaire back on 6th Feb including my payment screenshot however I received my plan on the 17th Feb - over 10 days later. I messaged Scott on the 14th Feb in the morning to say 'sorry to bother you, I was wondering when it would be ready' and he text back straight away to say 'yes ready now what's the best email' - I sent back my email… nothing. I waited as I know he is very busy and lots of clients but still nothing. The next day, 15th Feb I text again and said I hadn't had anything through and wanted to check if it had sent ok - this text was read and ignored. Then on the 17th Feb I text and said I'm concerned as I have sent my money and had no reply or plan; finally he responded to say it was ready. There was no apology, no explanation as to why this took so long or why he didn't follow his own 'rules' of 4-5 days that he preaches so much about. If I had been notified he was busy I would have happily waited but to be told yes its ready and then be ignored I found incredibly rude. Any way… my plan came through. Firstly I knew instantly this was not personalised at all however he says the first few weeks are to see how you respond. Essentially you have to work out 7 days a week; circuit training and cardio. Don't get me wrong, the workouts were good, they were challenging and I was always worn out and tired but 7 days a week? I had fantastic results with Josh and worked out 4 days a week and for the half the time as Scott's workouts would take AND with half the cardio. Food-wise the diet was good; but it is the same meals every day. Again, on my other plans I had different food for different days and this stopped boredom and the risk of coming off plan. At week 2 my plan changed, I asked for different food and was sent a new food plan, again clearly not tailored. The workouts then became more intense - on my new plan I was asked to do 45 mins cardio every morning and an ab circuit every morning. Evenings would be weight / circuit training. Now I wish I had the time to dedicate my mornings and evenings to the gym and working out. Don't get me wrong I dedicate my mornings, I happily get up at 5am and go to the gym, I understand these things take dedication and time and effort but twice a day, 7 days a week is far too much. I also wish my body could physically cope with this level of workouts. Doing an ab circuit every single day is ridiculous. I even text at one point to say my body was in bits, my muscles were so sore to the point my abs would be spasming when I was sat down doing nothing but I was told to push through the pain. I hate HATE when coaches and trainers say 'all it takes is 1 hour a day' - it does not. Unless you live in a gym it takes much longer, you prep your gym bag, your work clothes, you drive to the gym, you drive home etc all the little tasks it takes to get you to the gym take time and yes if I wanted to have minimal to zero social life then Scott's plans would be perfect but I wanted a sustainable and enjoyable plan; I was prepared to have a longer 'journey' and keep paying for coaching or keep buying 8 week plans if it meant I had a balance. I wasn't bothered about a quick fix so hammering my body and cardio wasn't enjoyable for me. Anyway, we are now at check in number 4 and I did my best on my plans and saw a good difference in body. So, I did my check in first thing this morning. I noted my weight etc and I had gained 2 pounds but I had lost 2 inches off my stomach and 1 off my waist. I also stated I had had a 'cheat meal' that week which was a home made chicken curry. Now - as we are currently in the Coronavirus pandemic all the gyms are closed so my workouts were home workouts only and it was time of the month for me also so the fact I had gained 2 pounds didn't really bother me. I was really pleased with my waist and stomach measurements too but the reply I got back from Scott was this; _'Ok due to the cheat meal we will have to cease the plan as it says in the funds email no off plan eating as it invalidates my work, ruins my plans and is the opposite to the goal. You will receive a refund for the weeks due first thing Monday. Your start date was 15th Feb 6 weeks gone. Please include bank details below'._ As you can imagine I was extremely shocked. I replied back asking if he was being serious because how can he promote himself as being such a supportive man who is there for all his clients, listens etc when he drops people due to one chicken curry - which may I add I weighed out each element to ensure I didn't go overboard. I said to him its not as if I had a KFC family bucket but he was adamant that 'it is not allowed at all, its in the rules, I don't remotely coach anyone who goes off plan'. The conversation between myself and Scott proceeded to become quite heated as I was honestly beyond baffled. With previous plans I would note any off plan meals and we would adjust the new week to accommodate these. I was happy with this, yes I wont become shredded to an inch of my life but I do not care, I had a balance and I maintained a figure I was happy with but with Scott.. well, one meal that had possibly 100 calories more than planned and I was dropped. To avoid the argument going on and on I quickly corrected him of my correct start date due to him taking so long to send my plan and explained I would be writing an online review and would wait for my refund. I will be surprised if I get my refund but I will be alerting my bank to claw the money back. My conversation ended with Scott when I said I might just post his 'personalised plans' online for others to see to which he replied to say this was blackmail and he would take legal proceedings against me (this still makes me laugh whilst I write it). I have summarised below but what this experience has taught me is you get what you pay for, as is with everything in life. If you pay for a cheap coach you get a ridiculously hard plan that you can do but lets be honest is not practical for the average joe. You do not get anything personalised that works for you and your life. One these plans you work yourself to the bone, 7 days a week two or three times a day and yes you see results, who wouldn't working out that much but for most people this is not practical. In summary some take away points for anyone considering Scott Francis and also for Scott if your reading this… 1. The plans are not tailored in any way shape or form. I saw him re-post Instagram stories of people eating the same food I was eating, doing the same workouts I was doing. For example, one of my cardio workouts included 10 mins rower, 19 mins treadmill, 20 mins stepper, 20 mins bike - very specific times and I saw several other clients posting this exact session on their story. 2. Scott gets amazing results yes, you cannot take that away from him but that's because you are expected to workout twice or three times a day, zero meals off plan (not even a homemade, portion controlled, chicken curry god dam it), and commit everything to his plans. For your average young person who just wants to lose a little weight and enjoy life most cannot physically do his plans. I don't care what anyone says working out every day for 7 days is hard and I have been going to the gym for 4 years now, I cant even imagine how hard these plans would be for a total beginner. 3. Unless your Instagram worthy he will not bother with you - don't expect the supportive texts he posts on his story; when I said I was struggling I got a very short text back saying push through. He is very selective in who he chooses to actually bother with and if you are not a dramatic enough transformation your useless. Don't expect to be listened to - I wrote in depth check ins and he didn't even read half of the information in them. He just sends you the next copy and pasted work out plan. 4. Scott, as I stated in my questionnaire I am a lawyer so firstly I would like you to know that your 'welcome emails' are not legally binding contracts as you like to state they are. If they were drafter by lawyer you should get a full refund because not only are they illiterate and so terribly written there is nothing within your contract that can even be considered legally binding in any way shape or form. 5. Now, as you accused me of blackmail I just wanted to clarify what that means _- 'the action, treated as a criminal offence, of demanding payment or another benefit from someone in return for not revealing compromising or damaging information about them.'_ - I hope you can now understand that nowhere in my text messages did I once demand any form of benefit from you once you cancelled my plan, I stated 'I might' release your plans online, I did not ask for anything in return. You have provided no copyright agreement for me to sign or acknowledge, therefor as I have paid for this service I own the information I have received and I am free to do what I wish with this information. If you want to pretend you have any legal background at least get your basics right. We will see if I get my refund but in essence I hope this helps someone who is considering Scott Francis for a diet plan. As I have said, he gets some fantastic results and the pictures speak for themselves but when you see what you have to do to get those results consider if you can commit in the way you are expected to or if you would prefer a coach who actually listens, provides tailored plans like they say they do and provides you with some gym/life balance and freedom. I have evidence of all of the above if anyone would like to see just drop me a message and I will happily provide you with it. Also, Scott if you need someone to write you a legally binding contractual document or copyright agreement then let me know, my prices are reasonable





BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc. This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you. I have gone quite consistently for the last 3-4 years. I have had a coach in the past, Josh McHale who was fantastic - the platform he uses for clients is brilliant, his plans are completely tailored and he listened to everything I said at every check in. I never wanted to have a six pack I just wanted to be slim and Josh created me a plan that was flexible and let me enjoy going out etc but helped me stay in shape. Unfortunately a coach like this comes with a price and although he was worth every penny I just couldn't afford him so after a year I had to stop my coaching with Josh. I carried on using his plans and diet plan for a long time after but then felt like I wanted to try something new. I couldn't afford to go back to Josh's coaching so through searching Instagram I came across Francis Diet. It was after Christmas and I felt horrendous in myself and his amazing transformations gripped me so I messaged him to query prices. His prices were much more reasonable than Josh's and even had '50% off' offer - obviously I wasn't expecting the level of coaching I got from Josh as 8 weeks with Scott was the same as 1 month with Josh but of course, you get what you pay for. However I was assured all plans were tailored to you and judging from Scotts Instagram page he must be doing something right. I signed up for 8 weeks, paid £110 and promptly sent my money. I was sent back a questionnaire (via whatsapp) which I completed. It stated my plan would be with me in 4-5 days. This is where the first problem occurred - I sent my questionnaire back on 6th Feb including my payment screenshot however I received my plan on the 17th Feb - over 10 days later. I messaged Scott on the 14th Feb in the morning to say 'sorry to bother you, I was wondering when it would be ready' and he text back straight away to say 'yes ready now what's the best email' - I sent back my email… nothing. I waited as I know he is very busy and lots of clients but still nothing. The next day, 15th Feb I text again and said I hadn't had anything through and wanted to check if it had sent ok - this text was read and ignored. Then on the 17th Feb I text and said I'm concerned as I have sent my money and had no reply or plan; finally he responded to say it was ready. There was no apology, no explanation as to why this took so long or why he didn't follow his own 'rules' of 4-5 days that he preaches so much about. If I had been notified he was busy I would have happily waited but to be told yes its ready and then be ignored I found incredibly rude. Any way… my plan came through. Firstly I knew instantly this was not personalised at all however he says the first few weeks are to see how you respond. Essentially you have to work out 7 days a week; circuit training and cardio. Don't get me wrong, the workouts were good, they were challenging and I was always worn out and tired but 7 days a week? I had fantastic results with Josh and worked out 4 days a week and for the half the time as Scott's workouts would take AND with half the cardio. Food-wise the diet was good; but it is the same meals every day. Again, on my other plans I had different food for different days and this stopped boredom and the risk of coming off plan. At week 2 my plan changed, I asked for different food and was sent a new food plan, again clearly not tailored. The workouts then became more intense - on my new plan I was asked to do 45 mins cardio every morning and an ab circuit every morning. Evenings would be weight / circuit training. Now I wish I had the time to dedicate my mornings and evenings to the gym and working out. Don't get me wrong I dedicate my mornings, I happily get up at 5am and go to the gym, I understand these things take dedication and time and effort but twice a day, 7 days a week is far too much. I also wish my body could physically cope with this level of workouts. Doing an ab circuit every single day is ridiculous. I even text at one point to say my body was in bits, my muscles were so sore to the point my abs would be spasming when I was sat down doing nothing but I was told to push through the pain. I hate HATE when coaches and trainers say 'all it takes is 1 hour a day' - it does not. Unless you live in a gym it takes much longer, you prep your gym bag, your work clothes, you drive to the gym, you drive home etc all the little tasks it takes to get you to the gym take time and yes if I wanted to have minimal to zero social life then Scott's plans would be perfect but I wanted a sustainable and enjoyable plan; I was prepared to have a longer 'journey' and keep paying for coaching or keep buying 8 week plans if it meant I had a balance. I wasn't bothered about a quick fix so hammering my body and cardio wasn't enjoyable for me. Anyway, we are now at check in number 4 and I did my best on my plans and saw a good difference in body. So, I did my check in first thing this morning. I noted my weight etc and I had gained 2 pounds but I had lost 2 inches off my stomach and 1 off my waist. I also stated I had had a 'cheat meal' that week which was a home made chicken curry. Now - as we are currently in the Coronavirus pandemic all the gyms are closed so my workouts were home workouts only and it was time of the month for me also so the fact I had gained 2 pounds didn't really bother me. I was really pleased with my waist and stomach measurements too but the reply I got back from Scott was this; _'Ok due to the cheat meal we will have to cease the plan as it says in the funds email no off plan eating as it invalidates my work, ruins my plans and is the opposite to the goal. You will receive a refund for the weeks due first thing Monday. Your start date was 15th Feb 6 weeks gone. Please include bank details below'._ As you can imagine I was extremely shocked. I replied back asking if he was being serious because how can he promote himself as being such a supportive man who is there for all his clients, listens etc when he drops people due to one chicken curry - which may I add I weighed out each element to ensure I didn't go overboard. I said to him its not as if I had a KFC family bucket but he was adamant that 'it is not allowed at all, its in the rules, I don't remotely coach anyone who goes off plan'. The conversation between myself and Scott proceeded to become quite heated as I was honestly beyond baffled. With previous plans I would note any off plan meals and we would adjust the new week to accommodate these. I was happy with this, yes I wont become shredded to an inch of my life but I do not care, I had a balance and I maintained a figure I was happy with but with Scott.. well, one meal that had possibly 100 calories more than planned and I was dropped. To avoid the argument going on and on I quickly corrected him of my correct start date due to him taking so long to send my plan and explained I would be writing an online review and would wait for my refund. I will be surprised if I get my refund but I will be alerting my bank to claw the money back. My conversation ended with Scott when I said I might just post his 'personalised plans' online for others to see to which he replied to say this was blackmail and he would take legal proceedings against me (this still makes me laugh whilst I write it). I have summarised below but what this experience has taught me is you get what you pay for, as is with everything in life. If you pay for a cheap coach you get a ridiculously hard plan that you can do but lets be honest is not practical for the average joe. You do not get anything personalised that works for you and your life. One these plans you work yourself to the bone, 7 days a week two or three times a day and yes you see results, who wouldn't working out that much but for most people this is not practical. In summary some take away points for anyone considering Scott Francis and also for Scott if your reading this… 1. The plans are not tailored in any way shape or form. I saw him re-post Instagram stories of people eating the same food I was eating, doing the same workouts I was doing. For example, one of my cardio workouts included 10 mins rower, 19 mins treadmill, 20 mins stepper, 20 mins bike - very specific times and I saw several other clients posting this exact session on their story. 2. Scott gets amazing results yes, you cannot take that away from him but that's because you are expected to workout twice or three times a day, zero meals off plan (not even a homemade, portion controlled, chicken curry god dam it), and commit everything to his plans. For your average young person who just wants to lose a little weight and enjoy life most cannot physically do his plans. I don't care what anyone says working out every day for 7 days is hard and I have been going to the gym for 4 years now, I cant even imagine how hard these plans would be for a total beginner. 3. Unless your Instagram worthy he will not bother with you - don't expect the supportive texts he posts on his story; when I said I was struggling I got a very short text back saying push through. He is very selective in who he chooses to actually bother with and if you are not a dramatic enough transformation your useless. Don't expect to be listened to - I wrote in depth check ins and he didn't even read half of the information in them. He just sends you the next copy and pasted work out plan. 4. Scott, as I stated in my questionnaire I am a lawyer so firstly I would like you to know that your 'welcome emails' are not legally binding contracts as you like to state they are. If they were drafter by lawyer you should get a full refund because not only are they illiterate and so terribly written there is nothing within your contract that can even be considered legally binding in any way shape or form. 5. Now, as you accused me of blackmail I just wanted to clarify what that means _- 'the action, treated as a criminal offence, of demanding payment or another benefit from someone in return for not revealing compromising or damaging information about them.'_ - I hope you can now understand that nowhere in my text messages did I once demand any form of benefit from you once you cancelled my plan, I stated 'I might' release your plans online, I did not ask for anything in return. You have provided no copyright agreement for me to sign or acknowledge, therefor as I have paid for this service I own the information I have received and I am free to do what I wish with this information. If you want to pretend you have any legal background at least get your basics right. We will see if I get my refund but in essence I hope this helps someone who is considering Scott Francis for a diet plan. As I have said, he gets some fantastic results and the pictures speak for themselves but when you see what you have to do to get those results consider if you can commit in the way you are expected to or if you would prefer a coach who actually listens, provides tailored plans like they say they do and provides you with some gym/life balance and freedom. I have evidence of all of the above if anyone would like to see just drop me a message and I will happily provide you with it. Also, Scott if you need someone to write you a legally binding contractual document or copyright agreement then let me know, my prices are reasonable


----------



## jordancurtis220491 (2 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.
> 
> This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.
> 
> ...


----------



## jordancurtis220491 (2 mo ago)

BH17 said:


> Im writing this review on 28th March 2020 on Scott Francis or Francis Diet as he is known on Instagram - the online coach, personal trainer, body transformation etc.
> 
> This is a genuine review. Please note this is my personal experience that I feel others should be made aware of, but for others this style of coaching may suit you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this review, I’ve just been on his Instagram tempted to sign up. Then seen this so thank you and I’ll go elsewhere


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

jordancurtis220491 said:


> Thank you for this review, I’ve just been on his Instagram tempted to sign up. Then seen this so thank you and I’ll go elsewhere


Sign up with my good self instead.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Sign up with my good self instead.


How much is it lad


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> How much is it lad


Free for you.


----------

